# FYI ammo can deal at Costco



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Just left Costco and they had two ammo cans for $19.99. Minus the $4 rebate it's $15.99 plus tax. One can is a .50 cal and the other is a .30 cal. 
I was at the one next to scheels









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

They all have them right now. Brand new cans


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use'em to store my tire chains for my truck. Works great for that, very sturdy. 


-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm thinking of making my own first aid kit for the truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I use'em to store my tire chains for my truck. Works great for that, very sturdy.
> 
> -DallanC


They are great for that. I have a couple of 50cal ones for my chains and it is the first thing that gets thrown into my truck when I head out.

My neighbor asked me one time if I was afraid of someone stealing it and I then asked him to pick it up. One box weighs more than 100lbs when it is loaded with tire chains, tow chains, jumper cables, and a few other items.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Where are they inside Costco?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bekins24 said:


> Where are they inside Costco?


When I saw them they were one aisle up from where the batteries are


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Different Costco's will sell different things like this. 

So what Costco did you see them at?


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Critter said:


> Different Costco's will sell different things like this.
> 
> So what Costco did you see them at?


I seen them at Draper, Midvale, and at St. George

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Went last night and they were just right inside of the front doors at the west valley location. Made it nice and easy to find. haha


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> Different Costco's will sell different things like this.
> 
> So what Costco did you see them at?


10400 south and Bangerter Hwy


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

American Fork Costco had them a few months ago (I haven't been there since). For heavy duty use I love the metal cans, for misc lighter weight stuff like my muzzleloading supplies I prefer the plastic cans you get at Cabelas and elsewhere.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> American Fork Costco had them a few months ago (I haven't been there since). For heavy duty use I love the metal cans, for misc lighter weight stuff like my muzzleloading supplies I prefer the plastic cans you get at Cabelas and elsewhere.
> 
> -DallanC


I'll probably be going to the AF Costco this weekend and I'll take a look see. I don't need any as I probably have 10 or so empty ones but I'll look if anyone is interested.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If they're not leaving the house and plastic is fine, remember that Harbor Freight sells them regularly for $4.99 Don't personally have any from there but I've seen them in their ads.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Plenty at AF Costco today. End of aisle 322/323


----------

